# 07 Tribute & Air Conditioning



## 103878 (Apr 13, 2007)

As Air Conditioning was unfortunately not a Factory Fit option when I ordered my 07 650 Tribute (£850 factory price on the Ducato) I have been looking around for good retro-fit that does not take 60 -100 amps hence only lasting 1 hour on battery.

Fiat UK say that they will not retro-fit the stock air con to the Tribute motor but this option means you have to idle if you need cooling when parked up anyway. 

Has anyone seen the Webasto Bycool Camper Evaporator in action, is it as good as conventional air con ? I understand that Webasto are developing a system especially for the 07 Tribute !


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

Sorry I can't help on that point Harleydee, but I was very interested at the Webasto stand at the NEC.
They now have water heaters and cookers too, running from diesel, which would eliminate the need to carry gas altogether. Great idea but a little expensive to convert I think.
Maybe Webasto will have a stand at Peterborough to answer your point.
If not the chap on their stand gave me a card as follows:-
Vehvac (Vehicle Air Conditioning and Aftermarket Products)
Based in Edenbridge, Kent, Tel:- 01732 868080
HTH
Paul


----------



## 103878 (Apr 13, 2007)

I e-mailed Webasco and this is their reply:

Hi Paul
Thanks for your enquiry
We have just launched our own Evaporative cooler into the UK truck market. The camper version is immanent (probably July 07). It is basically the Truck version with some application modifications.

It is possible to use the Truck version at present to effect a camper installation. 

As requested, please find enclosed pre release literature regarding the Webasto NiteCool Camper unit. Sales literature has yet to be released, however the performance is the same as the Truck unit. 

The NiteCool unit is a high performance evaporative cooler system, which is designed to operate from the 12V leisure battery supply system. This allows use of the system whilst driving or parked up without the need for mains connection giving total independence. 

The unit is suitable for most motor caravan roofs and will sit in place of an existing 400 x 400 roof hatch. The water for the evaporator process can be taken directly from the on board water tank. The evaporator unit cools hot air from outside & introduces cooled fresh inside the vehicle. The living space would be vented so allowing hot stale air to be push out of the vehicle. Control of the unit is by the internal mounted switch panel or via remote control. The Timer function allows the unit to switch off after a pre selected running time (Up to 6 hours).

The general features and benefits of the system can be found on the attached data sheet.

I have reviewed the X250 latest Ducato Trigano Tribute. The key concern is the roof is ribbed. Now this maybe possible to flatten off, however we need acesses to a bare van against a converted as I feel there maybe a strengthening rib at the point we want to put the hole for the nitecool aperture.

I have not as yet been able to get the 2 vehicles together to look at this.

The cost is rrp Vehicle version £775 ex works plus VAT plus fitting & RV version is expected to be £825 - 850 ex works plus VAT plus fitting.

Evaporative cooling is completely different to A/C. We are moving cooled fresh air through the vehicle so there is a constant air change. Current consumption & performance is outlined in the attached. Performance is proportional to conditions


----------



## 103905 (Apr 15, 2007)

Thanks Harlydee, That looks great compared to the options available now. 

I was going to get a 240v air conditioner and use a generator when not at 240v hookups but the problem with that is it can not be used on the road as the Tribute has no where to mount and run a geny whilst travelling. 

The 12 v air con would be ok for travelling but most take around 2000 watts (2Kw) which is the same as a 2 bar electric fire on flat out off your battery!

Following up from your post I have been sent the info referred to in your email and it really looks great. The unit takes 15 to 150 watts, yes thats right the same as a light bulb flat out, so can be run all night off the battery as well as travelling. It also produces 1600watts of cooling from 150w of electric and water.. Paul Daniels could not do that!


----------

